# Sonnen vs Gsp at a catchweight of 180 who would win?



## flyinhawaiian (Dec 31, 2006)

:thumb02:


----------



## YousefTheGreat (May 29, 2010)

Unless GSP can catch Sonnen with a sub or keep it standing, i really dont see him winning. Sonnen is bigger, stronger and a better wrestler. Also, Sonnen has a decent stand up game as well. difficult to call


----------



## astrallite (Mar 14, 2010)

Chael's TDD% is only in the 60s.

GSP's best option might be to go for the takedown himself.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

GSP would trounce him like every other top wrestler he's faced. Chael's wrestling is around the same level as GSPs, but GSP's standup is FAR superior. Most likely this looks like GSP vs Kos II, even though Chael has a size advantage.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

In a catchweight? GSP. Don't quite know why a lot of people believe Sonnens wrestling is superior.


----------



## tommydaone (Feb 19, 2010)

I think people forget how good GSP actually is


----------



## "El Guapo" (Jun 25, 2010)

I voted for GSP but considering his performances lately and how Chael straight away gets in your face I think this is a damn close fight. 

Still edging a GSP decision though. I think the transition of both fights to 180 would be the gamebreaker (moreso for chael)


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

Also this might be relevant here, Chael actually mentioned that he himself thinks GSP is "phenomenal". This was in one of the interviews after GSP handily beat Shields who Sonnen was backing to win that fight.

Coming from a guy that has no respect for almost anyone he hasn't trained with, the p4p champs and legends of the sport included, it's quite a testament to GSP's abilities.


----------



## browncow (Jun 14, 2008)

Liddellianenko said:


> GSP would trounce him like every other top wrestler he's faced. Chael's wrestling is around the same level as GSPs, but GSP's standup is FAR superior. Most likely this looks like GSP vs Kos II, even though Chael has a size advantage.


^^^THIS. Sonnen's toolbox contains nothing Georges doesn't already have a better version of. The size advantage may be noteworthy, but no way is it enough to neutralize 'da riddum'.raise01:

I think Sonnen vs Diaz would be more interesting... hmmmm. Plus we'd get to hear some world-class trash-talk vs world-class trash-mumbling.:confused02:


----------



## Freakshow (Aug 10, 2011)

GSP. his TDD is excellent, his standup is better, and he very likely would take Sonnen down. All Sonnen has is size, and while he could eventually get GSP down, trying to keep him there is a whole other problem.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

It would be a very close fight. Sonnen is the stronger wrestler, but GSP is a good enough wrestler himself to stop some of Sonnen's takedowns (not all though). Sonnen is pretty decent on the feet but doesn't have the type of power to really rock GSP and GSP has a major speed advantage so I see him winning on the feet if he can keep it from hitting the ground. GSP is also no novice when it comes to BJJ so he might make something happen in that area too. My pick overall is GSP but it would be close.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Sonnen has better boxing.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Maybe, but overall (striking in general) I think GSP can win it on points if he can keep it standing.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

When I see GSP throw some kicks again I will believe that I think Roach has gotten into his head.


----------



## GoodfellaGr (Aug 16, 2011)

I voted Sonnen cause of the weight.. If the weight was at 177,5 as it should be there would be a big difference.. You might say it's only 2.5 pounds, but these pounds will affect Sonnen's endurance and so his submission defense.. 
GSP is by far better WRESTLER, better ATHLETE, SMARTER etc.. The only problem is size here.. Chael is a beast even for 185..


----------



## Crester (Apr 5, 2009)

I voted for Sonnen. I don't think he'd really damage GSP. But I think Sonnen has the strength to hold GSP on the ground for the duration of the fight and then win for "control".

When it comes to skill... I think GSP is better... but Sonnen has some freakish strength and he doesn't care about getting hit to get the takedown.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Could be a good fight.

But I'd go Sonnen all day. Is GSP really going to hurt him standing? No. Sonnen has never been KO'd. He stood with Anderson longer than GSP would even dream about doing it. 

As far as wrestling. Sonnen > GSP...and it isn't even a question.

At 3 or 4 inches taller...much heavier. Sonnen would take GSP down. Kos took GSP down. Not that he held him there. But Kos is by no means a big 170 lber. While Sonnen has competed at 205 a bunch. 

Sonnen by having just as good of wrestling, and being much bigger and much stronger than GSP.

And I despise Sonnen. No bias here.


----------



## dlxrevolution (Jul 16, 2009)

I just don't see where GSP wins here. Sonnen is probably the absolute worst match-up for GSP. Even worse than Anderson IMO.

GSP submission defense is excellent, but I don't think his submission offense is as good as Anderson. His technical Stand-up is better, but he doesn't have the power to KO Sonnen. Yes GSP's takedown defense is excellent, but people act like he's impossible to take down. If Koscheck can take him down, I'm pretty damn sure Sonnen can too.

All this being said, GSP is a bit more of an athlete than Sonnen and as bad as the match-up is, I still think he would make it a tough fight. Plus I would really love to see this fight because Sonnen would most definately make GSP fight, instead of seeing the casual "GSP plays it safe for 5 rds and wins a UD" type of fight.

I see Sonnen by UD or SD.


----------



## hadoq (Jan 6, 2011)

I love both, but Sonnen would ragdoll GSP all day everyday. I don't believe GSP's afraid of Silva, but he should be afraid of sonnen should he move up to MW


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

I voted sonnen. Sonnens wrestling is akin to the level gsp is at. The difference between sonnen and other wrestlers gsp has faced is that sonnen would be a fair bit stronger than gsp. I'd go as far to say gsp is probably the strongest WW out there and always has the size and strength advantage in his fights. Sonnen would be aggressive and pressuring gsp the entire fight with take downs and I'd imagine most of the fight would be with gsp on his back. 

But then again there is a saying I heard somewhere, sub me once from your back shame on me, sub me like eight times from your back goddamn I should probably train some bjj.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

xeberus said:


> But then again there is a saying I heard somewhere, sub me once from your back shame on me, sub me like eight times from your back goddamn I should probably train some bjj.


X you are so cute, if you were a chick I would probably do you :hug:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Soakked said:


> X you are so cute, if you were a chick I would probably do you :hug:


:bye02: Back off he's mine.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Sharing is caring :smoke02:


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

No debate needed sonnen wins this all day every day. Sonnen is way better wrestler, I would say equal cardio, equal power, sonnen is the better boxer. I don't know why people think Sonnen has bad stand up because it really isn't bad it's actually quite good, I never see Sonnen in trouble standing and I've seen his old fights too.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Yeah Sonnens boxing is solid, certainly not average.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Sonnen is a bigger and stronger than GSP, he's also a better wrestler. Their standup attributes don't really matter, Sonnen would take him down early and keep him there.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

Soakked said:


> X you are so cute, if you were a chick I would probably do you :hug:


Why do I gotta be a chick? 



Toxic said:


> :bye02: Back off he's mine.


Boys! Don't fight. After all xeberus has a lot of love to give :thumb02:


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Liddellianenko said:


> GSP would trounce him like every other top wrestler he's faced. Chael's wrestling is around the same level as GSPs, but GSP's standup is FAR superior. Most likely this looks like GSP vs Kos II, even though Chael has a size advantage.


This.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

...Wouldn't happen because Sonnen won't stop barking until he gets Anderson once more. If it did, who's the more accomplished, completely well-rounded fighter that is STILL considered one of the P4P best? Exactly. Sonnen would lose in one fashion or another. Chael has great wrestling but so does GSP along with much better striking---hands down. His kicks, crisp punches and nasty elbows in the guard. He's finished so many by controlling where the fight goes. *GSP has serious TDD and has only spent maybe 10 minutes on his back throughout his career.* Sonnen beat a novice on the ground in Brian Stann. GSP's abilities make Stanns's look amateur. It would be a good test for GSP but he would beat Sonnen...


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

UFC_OWNS said:


> No debate needed sonnen wins this all day every day. Sonnen is way better wrestler, I would say equal cardio, equal power, sonnen is the better boxer. I don't know why people think Sonnen has bad stand up because it really isn't bad it's actually quite good, *I never see Sonnen in trouble standing and I've seen his old fights too.*


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

osmium said:


>


If the worst part of your standing career is getting clipped and immediately recovering from the most lethal striker in the sport, I think you're doing okay.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

osmium said:


>


He stumbled him but didn't really have him in trouble


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

UFC_OWNS said:


> He stumbled him but didn't really have him in trouble


...Have you forgotten that he was juiced for that fight? Steroids don't count anymore?...


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

BrutalKO said:


> ...Have you forgotten that he was juiced for that fight? Steroids don't count anymore?...


Oh I see because TRT gives you a superchin now right? :confused05:


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

Rauno said:


> In a catchweight? GSP. Don't quite know why a lot of people believe Sonnens wrestling is superior.


...Exactly. It's not like Silva or Stann has tremendous TDD either. GSP does. What bugs me is all the hype Sonnen is getting from giving Anderson a close shave WHILE JUICED UP. On the money about why people thinking Sonnen is the "superior wrestler"...


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Dang, I just rewatched Silva vs Sonnen, Sonnen could have finished silva with an arm triangle in round 5 if for some reason he didnt move from side control to half guard, it would have been over.


----------



## RedRocket44 (Sep 18, 2011)

In summary... everyone has forgotten how awesome GSP actually is.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> Oh I see because TRT gives you a superchin now right? :confused05:


Exactly. I mean, having very high testosterone levels doesn't give you any advantage when fighting. Why would it? :sarcastic06:


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

I'm taking GSP because I'm pretty much for Chael to make 180 he'd have to cut off an arm or leg or have a vital organ removed. The guy gets in the cage over 205lbs on fight night, I'm pretty sure he's cutting the most weight he possibly can.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

These numbers are shocking! Chael Sonnen would absolutely destroy gsp. His pace/style and wrestling abilities would beat gsp. Chael sonnen would get right into gsp face and then take him down. If koscheck was able to Chael would easily.

Now i know you can say o gsp will ko him or submit him. GSP can't ko him because he will be on that juice, and gsp would not fight him standing up as there is a chance of him getting clipped. I don't even remember GSP's bjj game its been 4 years since he submitted someone. 

Will all that being said chael is a cheater and is fucked up. But with his style i can honestly see him beating gsp,silva, and jon jones. Its a reach saying this, but when a man fears nothing and is determine to fight u with his strength he is dangerous as hell. Chael sonnen has amazing cardio,wrestling and a granite chin. He is one of those fighters that will take punches to take you down.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Soojooko said:


> Exactly. I mean, having very high testosterone levels doesn't give you any advantage when fighting. Why would it? :sarcastic06:


Oh Hai Dan Henderson Soojookoo is trying to tell you what supplements to take, hello chael sonnen? soojookoo doesn't think your being morally right by what legal substances you can take, hi is this BJ Penn? don't take any TRT i'm sure your cardio will be fine without it


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> Oh Hai Dan Henderson Soojookoo is trying to tell you what supplements to take, hello chael sonnen? soojookoo doesn't think your being morally right by what legal substances you can take, hi is this BJ Penn? don't take any TRT i'm sure your cardio will be fine without it


For gods sake... speak English man!


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

osmium said:


>





















Oooops...


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Soojooko said:


> For gods sake... speak English man!


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


>


Thats exactly how I imagine you to look whilst excitedly tapping away on your keyboard... except with some seaweed in your hair and copious BBQ sauce stains running down your chin.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Soojooko said:


> Thats exactly how I imagine you to look whilst excitedly tapping away on your keyboard... except with some seaweed in your hair and copious BBQ sauce stains running down your chin.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Life B Ez said:


> Oooops...


I posted a gif of a guy being dropped you posted a gif of a guy stumbling because he was standing wrong when he got punched.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

osmium said:


> I posted a gif of a guy being dropped you posted a gif of a guy stumbling because he was standing wrong when he got punched.


They were both standing flat, Sonnen didn't have the luxury of being a good distance away from silva to pounce like the silva getting dropped a fair distance away from sonnen and stumbling. They were both as bad as eachother.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

osmium said:


> I posted a gif of a guy being dropped you posted a gif of a guy stumbling because he was standing wrong when he got punched.


I think Silva fell further back than Sonnen did.

After Sonnen got clipped, he dropped for a tadedown like he did the entire fight. You can see once Sonnen drops he throws his hands out for a takedown. Silva backs out of range and Sonnnen checks himself and immediately gets back up.

Silva fell back and had to the check the mat with his hand. Balance or not, he was knocked further than Sonnen.

As far as those GIFS go at least.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

I don't see what the GIF shows outside of Sonnen's being a warrior. To get clipped by one of MMA's most lethal strikers, recover quickly, and shoot in for a take down shows his fighting spirit/mentality. He walks right through the pain, which, as much as I love him, is something GSP doesn't do. We saw what happened when Shields was able to bloody St. Pierre up a bit... he immediately went in to 'timid' mode, and I say this as a long-time GSP fanboy. GSP doesn't deal well with pain, whereas Sonnen can block it.

Both fighters are tremendous, and so I see this fight as coming down to who breaks first. And I can safely say that GSP would break long before Sonnen.


----------



## hadoq (Jan 6, 2011)

Gifs don't make fights guys...

there's one reason why Sonnen has success, one word: agression


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Easy win for GSP really, If he can outwork rashad and put him on his back then sonnen would be fodder.

Wrestling is all sonnen has, his striking is poor even thought he has some power but GSP would out point him standing.

I don't see sonnen wining that fight with just wrestling especially when gsp's cage wrestling is better.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

slapshot said:


> Easy win for GSP really, If he can outwork rashad and put him on his back then sonnen would be fodder.
> 
> Wrestling is all sonnen has, his striking is poor even thought he has some power but GSP would out point him standing.
> 
> I don't see sonnen wining that fight with just wrestling especially when gsp's cage wrestling is better.


i don't think evans was trying.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

hadoq said:


> Gifs don't make fights guys...


Gifs don't punch back


----------



## zarny (Mar 4, 2007)

Sonnen is a bad match-up for GSP for the same reason he's a bad match-up for Silva.

The natural tendency against superior speed is to hesitate. To leave more space so you have time to react. 

The right move is exactly what Sonnen did against Silva. Immediate and constant pressure. Most Silva fights don't start until 3:47 of the 1st round. His fight with Sonnen started in 7 seconds.

And that is exactly what Sonnen would do to GSP. There would be no waiting to get superman punched in the face. 

GSP could certainly win this fight but he'd be uncomfortable. He wouldn't be able to fight at the range he wants. Having to react and not having time to setup increases the odds of making a mistake.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

So GSP couldn't hold Alves or Hardy down...but he is going to wrestle Sonnen? YEA RIGHT. If Kos at a small 170 can take GSP down, Chael easily can.

And standing, I don't see much advantage for GSP. He is smaller and has less power. He could use kicks, but that opens up takedowns for Sonnen. 

End of the day, Sonnen has basically taken down everyone he has fought at 205 and 185. GSP is a good wrestler...but Sonnen was an Olympic caliber, and he is much stronger and much bigger.

The only way GSP can win is if this 180 lb weight messes Sonnen up a lot. And I hate Sonnen. 

GSP has awesome offensive wrestling. But he is always the bigger guy. Sonnen would out box him and would take him down.

And exactly what the guy above me posted. Every guy GSP has fought is afraid of the TD and sit on teh outside and are hesitant. Hell, Kos stood there for 5 rounds getting jabbed in the eye...he was stuck in mud. Sonnen doesn't fight anyone like that.


----------



## suniis (Mar 30, 2010)

UFC_OWNS said:


>


Is that Rashad????


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

jonnyg4508 said:


> End of the day, Sonnen has basically taken down everyone he has fought at 205 and 185.


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

If this fight somehow happened, we would really see if GSP has any real fight in him. If you manage to take Georges out of his comfort zone and doesn't allow him to dictate the pace and the riddum of the bout, he will be in trouble. Dump him on his ass, pepper him with body shots, disript his breathing, lay on him and wear him out. And that's exactly what Chael will be looking to do, every second of the fight. 

I'm confident that Sonnen will be able to outwrestle Georges, he probably won't take him down at will but is GSP stopping the double leg consistantly for 25 minutes in order to keep it on the feet? I'm not seeing it. The chance for a sub is there but Sonnen has to know sub defense is so crucial for a wrestler and he has come a long way in that aspect since he was subbed left right and centre in his early days.

Bottom line is GSP is the more well rounded fighter, the better kickboxer and better BJJ, but Chael is too damn powerful. Chael by decision or late stoppage.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

suniis said:


> Is that Rashad????


Yeah it's rashad's KO face from the Machida fight morphed onto a zombie










quite brilliant actually


----------



## Ddog0587 (Jul 2, 2011)

marcthegame said:


> Will all that being said chael is a cheater and is fucked up. But with his style i can honestly see him beating gsp,silva, and *jon jones*.


I would give Sonnen a 1% chance of beating JBJ. JBJ would ground him into roid dust. Easily...


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Soojooko said:


>


Note the words "basically everyone"...instead of just "everyone".


----------



## BodyHead (Nov 29, 2011)

Gotta go with GSP. Sonnen really isn't all that dangerous on the stand up and I think it's pretty even up as far as wrestling goes.


----------



## Coq de Combat (Sep 17, 2007)

Yeah, I'd go with GSP as well. Sonnen har never really impressed me. He's a kind of good fighter, just not outstanding or phenomenal. Sure he did show us that he has a style to beat Anderson Silva, but against most fighters he hasn't really looked like a champion to me.

GSP on the other hand: outstrikes strikers, outwrestles wrestlers, outstrikes wrestlers, outwrestles strikers, etc. Despite giving boring fights, he sure dominates everyone in the octagon.

I don't know, I guess I'm saying that I see more talent in GSP than in Sonnen, and that the gap in talent is so big that it makes up for the gap in size.

But who's to know for sure if we didn't see them fight..


----------



## ASKREN4WIN (Jul 12, 2011)

lol at people who think GSPs wrestling is on par with Sonnens. GSP has fought and had success against great wrestlers but none were the caliber or size of Sonnen. 

Another factor is that GSP has faced freestyle wrestlers, Sonnen is an Olympic caliber Greco Roman wrestler which presents a different problem. Not only will GSP have to stop the TD, would have to deal with Sonnen pushing him up against the cage, beating him up in the clinch, and possibly taking him down that way.

I have Sonnen by UD.


----------

